# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ратха Ятра в Джаганнатха Пури 2012

## Сёма

Хари бол, роднулички! 

у кого есть какая нибудь информация об этом трансцендентном явлении? едут ли туда группы? как к ним присоединиться?

заранее спасибо!

----------


## Сёма

да, и  каких числах это происходит? и какого месяца? ня или ля?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В этом году выпадает на 21 июня.

----------


## Kala Hari das

Hare Krishna! Мы тоже собираемся 3 человека! Если кто едет или собирает группу напишите!

----------


## Kala Hari das

Мы тоже хотели посетить Пури в этом году, этот праздник,если собираетесь в группу то может и нас прохватите, нас трое , я ,супруга и моя мама. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Будьте осторожны! В Пури в это время года очень жарко и на Ратха-ятре огромная давка перед колесницами.

----------


## Kala Hari das

> Будьте осторожны! В Пури в это время года очень жарко и на Ратха-ятре огромная давка перед колесницами.


Хорошо! Может поделитесь опытом как там нужно вести себя!))?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хорошо! Может поделитесь опытом как там нужно вести себя!))?


Индрадьюмна Свами
Том 7, Глава 7
22 - 29 июня, 2006

Я устроил себе 5 недель передышки в Америке и сосредоточился на здоровье. Я делал физические упражнения почти каждый день, отдыхал и принимал здоровый прасад. Я уделял минимум времени своей почте, чтобы избежать стресса и использовал освободившееся время для изучения священных писаний. К четвертой неделе я полностью восстановился и чувствовал себя лучше, чем когда-либо за последние годы. Я был полностью готов к возвращению в Польшу на наш летний фестивальный тур.

Однажды утром мне позвонил мой духовный брат Радханатха Свами.

«Я хотел бы пригласить тебя присоединиться к паломничеству нашей ятры в Джаганнатха Пури на 2 недели,
- сказал он. - Нас будет более 3 тысяч, и мы собираемся принять участие в ежегодном празднике Ратха Ятра. Я был бы признателен, если бы ты смог приехать, чтобы давать там лекции и вести киртаны.

Моей первой мыслью было отказаться. Сердцем и душой я уже был в Польше. Но в следующее мгновение я подумал, какое великое духовное благо можно получить от поездки на Ратха Ятру в Пури в обществе Радханатхи Свами и его учеников. С тех пор, как я впервые услышал свое духовное имя, Индрадьюмна дас, на церемонии
посвящения 36 лет назад, мне всегда очень хотелось посетить Ратха Ятру в Джаганнатха Пури.

Индрадьюмна Махараджа - знаменитый царь, который повелел вырезать изначальные Божества Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры и установил Им поклонение в храме в Пури тысячи лет назад. Ежегодный парад Ратха Ятра, во время которого преданные выносят Божества из храма и  везут Их на трех великолепных колесницах,  известен во всем мире.

Пока Радханатх Махарадж описывал план паломничества, я заглянул в свой календарь и увидел, что Ратха Ятра состоится всего за несколько дней до начала нашего фестивального тура в Польше.

«Вообще-то, это возможно, - подумал я, - но это означает, что я приеду в Польшу прямо перед первым фестивалем. Мне нужно посоветоваться с Джаятамом дасом и Нандини даси в Польше, согласятся ли они, чтобы я приехал так
поздно».

Я позвонил Джаятаму и Нандини, и после некоторого обсуждения мы решили, что преданные тура смогут подготовиться к первому фестивалю без меня. Нандини даже предложила, чтобы Джаятам поехал со мной.

«Он сделает хорошие фотографии, которые мы сможем использовать в новой выставке», - сказала она.

Спустя 2 недели мы с Джаятамом прибыли в Пури. Ратха Ятра должна была начаться через 2 дня, и подготовка шла полным ходом. После 5 недель уединения в Америке я внезапно очутился среди тысяч паломников собравшихся в Джаганнатха Пури.

Я с удивлением увидел, что 3 огромные колесницы уже припаркованы перед главным храмом. Они были украшены сверкающими зеркальцами, белыми кистями хвостов яков, рисунками, медными колокольчиками и шелковой тканью. Красочные купола и красивые флаги венчали колесницы.

Пока я их разглядывал, местный брахмана рассказал мне, что 100 плотников в течение целого месяца сооружали каждую колесницу. Я прикинул, что колесница Господа Джаганнатхи была больше 50 футов в высоту около 15 метров), а также насчитал 14 огромных колес. Я удивился еще больше, когда священник сказал мне, что на колеснице нет руля и тормозов.

«Мы подкладываем бревна под колеса, чтобы остановить колесницы, - сказал он с улыбкой, - но на самом деле они едут или останавливаются только по воле Господа Джаганнатхи».

На следующий день мы встретились с Радханатха Махараджем и его учениками у Швета Ганги, маленького озера 
в тихом уголке Пури. Когда мы подъехали, Махарадж сидел под большим баньяновым деревом в окружении трех тысяч учеников. Это была настоящая сцена из древности: гуру говорит с учениками на духовные темы в святом месте.

Я тихонько сел рядом с Махараджем и погрузился в его рассказ о славе Джаганнатха Пури. Махарадж обладает удивительной способностью в течение многих часов пересказывать длинные повествования из писаний в мельчайших деталях, вставляя красочные истории и анекдоты. Во время его рассказа, я осознал, что описания и слова садху - единственный способ войти в святую дхаму и постичь 
Предполагая, что на параде будет огромная толпа, рано утром следующего дня мы все собрались перед храмом Джаганнатхи. Пространство перед колесницами было ограждено веревками, а в организации безопасности были
задействованы сотни полицейских и солдат. Я увидел, как армейские снайперы заняли свои позиции на крышах домов. Совсем недавно было несколько взрывов в Дели и в храмах по всей стране, а также утром я прочитал в местной газете, что в течение Ратха Ятры может произойти нападение террористов.

Мы начали киртан вне огражденной территории, и в это время стали прибывать толпы людей. Вскоре широкая трехкилометровая дорога была настолько заполнена паломниками, что было невозможно двигаться. Температура поднялась до 48 градусов, и, с учётом высокой влажности, я обнаружил, что стало тяжело дышать. Интересно, как я смогу провести несколько часов посреди многомиллионной толпы. Неожиданно я увидел Шриман Пандит
даса, преданного, индуса из Англии, машущего мне рукой из-за огражденной местности.

«Идите сюда, скорее, - кричал он сквозь киртан. - У меня есть несколько VIP-пропусков в эту зону».

Я схватил Джаятама, и мы стали пробиваться сквозь плотную толпу в VIP-зону. Остальные преданные последовали за нами.

«Мне дали только 5 пропусков для наших санньяси, - сказал Шриман Пандит. – А здесь уже больше 20 преданных».

Я попросил Джаятама отделиться от группы и сделать несколько снимков колесниц с близкого расстояния и дал ему свой пропуск.

«Если нас вышвырнут отсюда, - сказал я, - то, по крайней мере, у нас будут фотографии для преданных в Польше».

И действительно, через несколько минут нас стала окружать полиция.

- Вы все, вон отсюда! - Закричал один особо воинственно настроенный офицер.

- Но у нас есть пропуска, - сказал один преданный.

- Это неважно! - крикнул полицейский. - Вон!

Шриман Пандит повернулся ко мне. «Многим пандитам (священнослужителям) храма не нравятся преданные ИСККОН, - сказал он, - и они нажаловались комиссару полиции, что мы хотим захватить власть на параде, поэтому нам приказано покинуть эту зону».

В этом храме придерживаются строгой политики - пускать только индусов, и священнослужители известны тем, что бьют тех, кто пытается нарушить это правило. Несмотря на то, что эти ограничения не одобряются священными
писаниями, эта предвзятая политика распространилась и за пределами храма, куда Господь Джаганнатха милостиво выходит, чтобы дать Свой даршан каждому.

Неожиданно нас окружили сотрудники службы безопасности и стали оттеснять нас за веревки. Боковым зрением я увидел, как смеялись некоторые священнослужители.

Преданные осторожно сопротивлялись, но полицейские пришли в ярость и стали толкать нас. Спасаясь, преданные подныривали под веревками или перелезали через них, а меня в давке так прижали, что я не мог даже пошевелиться. И в то же мгновение передо мной оказался полицейский, который начал нас выгонять.

- Вон! - заорал он. - Ты белый! Ты не индус!

Когда он занес дубинку, чтобы ударить меня, я поднял руки, чтобы защититься. Неожиданно он прыгнул вперед и толкнул меня, я отлетел на веревки и они отбросили меня обратно на него. Он ударил меня кулаком в нос, и я упал на землю. Я лежал ошарашенный.

Я пришел в себя и стал искать свои очки. Потом перекатился под веревками на другую сторону. Обернувшись, я увидел его злобное лицо. Из-за шума толпы я не слышал, что он говорил, но мог прочитать по губам: "Не индус!".

Я не собирался позволить ему испортить мое паломничество в Пури. Мой нос, к счастью, не был сломан, и я, отбросив мысли об этом событии, стал пробираться к группе киртана ИСККОН посреди толпы. На полпути я снова встретил Шриман Пандита.

- Пойдемте, - сказал он. - Думаю, я смогу провести нас обратно в VIP-зону.

- Не уверен, что мне хотелось бы туда вернуться, - ответил я.

Он схватил меня за руку и протащил под веревками обратно. Издалека я увидел, как Джаятам спокойно фотогра-фирует колесницы в разных ракурсах. Звук раковин вдруг возвестил о появлении Господа Баларамы - Его первым выносят из храма. Толпа разразилась невероятным ревом. Больше 50 священников стали колотить в медные гонги.

Через мгновение появился Господь Баларама, которого двигало много человек. Это было удивительное зрелище.
Мужчины стелили большие подушки перед Божеством и наклоняли его вперед. Его огромный головной убор раскачивался туда и сюда. Потребовался целый час на то, чтобы вынести Его из храма, поднять по наклонной плоскости и установить на колеснице.

Следующей священники вынесли Госпожу Субхадру.

- Она леди, - сказал Шриман Пандит, - поэтому они несут лежа.

В тот момент, когда Субхадру поднимали по пандусу к Ее колеснице, меня снова увидел ударивший меня полицейский. Он бросился ко мне, но как только он оказался рядом, из ниоткуда появился храмовый священнослужитель и встал между нами.

- Оставь его в покое, - сказал священник. - Он Вайшнав, преданный Господа Джаганнатхи.

- Он белый, - презрительно сказал полицейский.

- Может быть, - ответил священнослужитель, закрыв меня собой, - но, тем не менее, он Вайшнав.

Неожиданно они перешли на местный диалект, и спор стал накаляться. Но, в конце концов, священник одержал верх,  продемонстрировав, что брахманы в Джаганнатха Пури все еще обладают властью.

- Стой здесь вместе со своими друзьями, - сказал он мне. - Я защищу вас.

Я был очень благодарен, за то, что он вмешался, и за то, что теперь у меня была чудесная позиция, чтобы видеть все происходящее на Ратха Ятре. Оглянувшись, я непроизвольно содрогнулся, увидев многомиллионную толпу,
стоящих плотно друг к другу, людей, изнемогающих от жары.

Но они не обращали внимания на все эти неудобства. Они все были преданными Господа Джаганнатхи и приехали, чтобы принять участие в Его Ратха Ятре. Что касается меня, Я был благодарен, что Господь Джаганнатха побеспокоился о нас, Западных преданных, не привычных к таким аскезам.

В конце концов, Господа Джаганнатху вынесли из храма и с большой помпой установили на колесницу. Это выглядело так же, как и тысячи лет назад, когда брахманы, напрягаясь и потея,  под звуки раковин и мантр передвигали Господа, омахиваемого чамарами, на Его колесницу. 50 гонгов, звучащие синхронно, заглушали все.

Внезапно, колесница Господа Баларамы сдвинулась с места - сотни паломников стали тянуть ее за длинные толстые веревки. Колесница двигалась быстро, и казалось, плыла по морю людей. Время от времени колесница останавливалась, и над группами киртана разносился одобрительный гул, а люди подбирались поближе, чтобы посмотреть на Божество.

Энтузиазм людей основывался на понимании глубокого, эзотерического смысла Ратха Ятры: они везли Кришну назад во Вриндаван, дом Его детства.

Священные писания рассказывают о том, как Кришна в юном возрасте покинул Вриндаван, чтобы убить демонического царя Камсу. Хотя Он пообещал Своим преданным быстро вернуться, Он не сдержал своего слова. Он поселился далеко на юге, в Двараке, где царствовал со Своими 16.108 женами и дворцами.

Глубокая разлука, которую чувствовали Его преданные во Вриндаване, описана
во многих священных писаниях Индии.

Когда Кришна, наконец, снова встретился со Своими преданными из Вриндавана, во время лунного затмения на Курукшетре, они убедили Его вернуться во Вриндаван, деревню пастухов. Посадив Его, Балараму и Субхадру на колесницы, они потянули Господа назад во Вриндаван и к себе в сердца. Фестиваль Ратха-ятры в Пури это воспроизведение той любовной игры, доставляющей огромное наслаждение преданным.

бахира хаите каре ратха ятра чала
сундарачале йайа прабху чади нилачала

"Он сделал вид, что хочет принять участие в празднике Ратха Ятра, но на самом деле Он хотел уехать из Джаганнатха Пури в Сундарачалу, в храм Гундича, олицетворение Вриндавана.
[Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхйа 14.120]

В конце концов, уехала колесница Субхадры, через полчаса тронулась и колесница Джаганнатхи. Радханатха Махараджа, Шачинандана Махараджа и я скоро догнали группу киртана ИСККОН, поющую перед колесницей Господа Джаганнатхи. Я никогда не забуду пятичасовой киртан, который мы вели среди толпы по дороге в храм Гундича.

Мы были полностью измождены жарой и влажностью, но вдохновлены исторической возможностью петь и танцевать прямо перед колесницей Господа Джаганнатхи. Я никогда не узнаю, были ли еще группы киртана, претендующие на это место, но у них не было ни единого шанса. Очевидное превосходство 3000 преданных ИСККОН, поющих с энтузиазмом, гарантировали нам это место.

И мы полностью воспользовались этой возможностью, Радханатха Махараджа, Шачинандана Махараджа, Шри Прахлад и я вели киртан, сменяя друг друга. Мы потели от жары и пили воду литрами. В какой-то момент я почувствовал, что не могу продолжать. Я не ел весь день, устал и проголодался. Неожиданно появился священнослужитель, который защитил меня от полицейского и дал мне маленькую тарелочку с маха-прасадом от Господа Джаганнатхи. Я почтил его с энтузиазмом, и он дал мне силы продолжать петь и танцевать.

Когда мы, наконец, добрались до храма Гундича, мы были единственной группой киртана, которая продолжала громко петь. По милости Господа, мне довелось вести киртан, и я пел святое имя очень громко и от всего сердца в тот момент, когда колесница Господа Джаганнатхи подъехала и остановилась перед храмом. Мы продолжали петь еще целый час, а потом, постепенно оказавшись перед колесницей, сели одной группой и продолжили петь тихий бхаджан.

Колесницы оставались там, где остановились. На следующий вечер Божества перенесут с колесниц в храм Гундича.

Люди начали взбираться на колесницы, чтобы получить даршан Господа Джаганнатхи.

«А почему бы и нет?» - подумал я, подпрыгнул и стал пробираться к колесницам.

Шри Прахлад схватил меня за руку и, улыбнувшись, сказал: «Извините. Только индусы».

Я покачал головой: «Господь Джаганнатх это повелитель вселенной, - сказал я. - Но многие из этих священников считают, что Он Господь только для Пури. Каждый во вселенной должен получить Его даршан».

Я глубоко вздохнул.

«Так или иначе, - сказал я. - Сегодня или завтра, я поднимусь на эту колесницу и получу даршан Господа».

Поздно вечером мы, обессиленные после долгого парада, вернулись в свои гостиницы и легли спать.

На следующий день в 7 утра мы вернулись к колесницам. Там сотни людей дрались за возможность забраться на колесницу и подобраться к Божествам поближе. Священники проталкивали людей быстро, иногда даже резко.

«Это мой единственный шанс, - подумал я. - Я проделал весь этот путь в Джаганнатха Пури, и вот я здесь как раз в тот момент, когда Господь выходит из храма. В любое другое время года получить Его даршан вблизи  западному
человеку, вроде меня, невозможно».

Я смешался с толпой людей, взбирающихся на колесницу Господа Баларамы, протиснулся и оказался на площадке вокруг внутреннего алтаря, где люди толпились в ожидании даршана. Я быстро двинулся вперед, но священник заметил меня и замахнулся своей большой палкой.

«Только индусы», - закричал он. Я быстро развернулся и слез с колесницы. Обернувшись, я увидел, как он грозит мне палкой.

Потом я попытался получить даршан Субхадры. Там было мало людей, поэтому мне удалось забраться на колесницу быстрее. На площадке я быстро двинулся к внутреннему алтарю. До Субхадры оставалось всего несколько метров, когда меня заметил священник с палкой. Я убежал от него и быстро спустился с колесницы.

Я был расстроен и подумал «Даршан Господа Джаганнатхи получать не пойду».

В этот момент появился священник. «За 100 рупий я проведу тебя на колесницу прямо к Божеству», - сказал он.

«Почему бы не попытаться?» - подумал я.

Я дал ему 100 рупий, мы обошли колесницу Господа Джаганнатхи, и он помог мне взобраться на нее. Но как только я выпрямился, другой священник с угрожающим видом появился из-за поручней прямо надо мной, размахивая дубиной еще больших размеров, чем у предыдущих священников.

Я посмотрел вниз в поисках священника, которому я заплатил за помощь, но его, конечно же, уже не было.

В этот момент оставалось или признать поражение или отведать дубины, но я, пройдя через столько испытаний, не собирался сдаваться. Я выкрикнул: "Джай Джаганнатх", перепрыгнул через поручни, миновал священника и влился в толпу, которая рвалась к Божеству. Я полз на четвереньках, чтобы меня никто не заметил, и толпа несла меня вперед.

Помятый и поцарапанный я, в конце концов, встал и к своему изумлению увидел, что стою прямо перед Господом Джаганнатхой. Его огромные широко открытые глаза смотрели прямо на меня, а я думал, что же делать дальше. Действовать нужно было быстро, поскольку толпа паломников давила и толкала меня, стремясь на то место, где я стоял.

Я был выше индусов, бурлящих вокруг меня, и 4 священника охраняющих Божество неожиданно меня заметили. Когда они одновременно подняли свои палки, чтобы ударить меня, я вдруг понял, что из-за толпы не могу двинуться и избежать ударов. Я стоял всего в нескольких дюймах от Господа Джаганнатхи, поэтому сложил ладони и взмолился: "Мой Господь, пожалуйста, будь милостив".

Уголком глаза я заметил, что один из священников, похоже, передумал. Слегка улыбнувшись, он схватил меня за шикху и прижал мою голову к стопам Божества. Спонтанно я протянул руки и обнял Господа Джаганнатху у основания.  Мои руки обхватили Его едва ли наполовину.

Я был ошеломлен этой беспрецедентной удачей. И хотя вокруг стоял оглушительный шум, на мгновение мне показалось, что вокруг наступила тишина. «Я обнимаю Господа Вселенной, - думал я, - о Чьём даршане в Пури 
человек с Запада может только мечтать».

Священник еще сильнее прижал мою голову к стопам Господа, и я еще крепче обнял Господа и взмолился.

«Мой дорогой Господь, - начал я, - это беспричинная милость моего духовного учителя, что у меня есть эта редчайшая возможность получить Твой даршан. Пожалуйста, очисти мое сердце и пробуди во мне чистую преданность к Тебе. В конце моей жизни будь добр ко мне, вспомни то незначительное служение, которое я для Тебя сделал, и забери меня в Шри Вриндаван, Твою трансцендентную обитель в духовном небе».

Заканчивая молитву, я почувствовал, что захват ослаб, это означало, что мой даршан закончился. Но когда я поднял голову, священник снова схватил меня за шикху и прижал мою голову к стопам Божества.

«Это шанс получить еще одно благословение», - подумал я.

Я обнял Господа. «Мой дорогой Господь - взмолился я, - Я также прошу Тебя, позволь мне распространять Твою милость тем, кто менее удачлив, чем я. Будь добр и взгляни благосклонно на наши попытки проповедовать Твою славу на фестивалях в Польше еще долгие годы».

Неожиданно священник рванул мою голову вверх, и я снова оказался среди разозленных брахманов. Я потряс головой и освободился от захвата. Я опустился на четвереньки и быстро покинул это место. Когда я приблизился к
ограждению, я увидел еще одного священника с дубиной.

«Не буду возражать, если он ударит меня, - сказал я, смеясь, - я получил так много милости сегодня».

Я избежал встречи с ним и вскоре слез с колесницы Ратха-ятры. Оказавшись на земле, я повернулся и предложил дандаваты Господу Джаганнатхе.

На следующий день, когда мы с Джаятамом ехали в такси в Бхуванешвар, чтобы вылететь в Польшу, Я думал о невероятных событиях, которые произошли со мной во время Ратха Ятры в Пури. Но больше всего меня поразило, какую милость я получил от Самого Господа Джаганнатхи. Без сомнений все это должно было еще больше вдохновить меня на служение Его лотосным стопам. И ясно на какое: я возвращался в Польшу, чтобы поделиться моей удачей с теми, кто придет на наши летние фестивали.

Когда мы приблизились к окраине Пури, я обернулся и помолился, чтобы никогда не забывать особую милость, которую Господь Джаганнатха пролил на меня.


ратхарудхо гаччхан патхи милита-бхудева-паталаих
стути-прадурбхавам прати-падам-упакарнйа садайах
дайа-синдхур бандхух сакала-джагатам-синдху-сутайа
джаганнатхах свами найана-патха-гами бхавату ме

«Когда колесница Ратха Ятры Господа Джаганнатхи движется по дороге, множество брахманов декламируют прекрасные молитвы и песни, прославляющие Его. Слушая эти гимны, Господь Джаганнатха становится очень доволен ими. Он – океан милости и истинный друг всех миров. Пускай же Господь Джаганнатха будет
вечным объектом моего созерцания».   [Шри Джаганнатхаштака, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху]

----------


## Kala Hari das

Джай Джаганнатх!)) Спасибо!

----------


## Сёма

Хари бол! спасибо!


может вчетревом поедем? )

----------


## Сёма

а температура какая? 40?

----------


## Kala Hari das

НАПИШИТЕ в личку может и поедем!)) Скажите как у вас с англицким!? Хари бол!

----------


## Natasha McLain

Харе Кришна!
Извините меня за невежество. Я человек совершенно новый, в Индии ни разу не была. Я просто шокирована этим рассказом.  Браманы избивают преданных палками?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> Извините меня за невежество. Я человек совершенно новый, в Индии ни разу не была. Я просто шокирована этим рассказом.  Браманы избивают преданных палками?


Те, кто не видит душу, а видит лишь различия тел, не могут называться брахманами.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна!
> Извините меня за невежество. Я человек совершенно новый, в Индии ни разу не была. Я просто шокирована этим рассказом.  Браманы избивают преданных палками?


Тогда вам на Ратха-ятру в Пури рановато. Слишком экстремально.

----------


## Nitay das

> Харе Кришна!
> Извините меня за невежество. Я человек совершенно новый, в Индии ни разу не была. Я просто шокирована этим рассказом.  Браманы избивают преданных палками?


Был на Ратха Ятре два раза, на колеснице во время даршана все люди хотят прикоснуться к Джаганнатхе - происходит давка и браманы стоят вокруг божества - сдерживают толпу и ичисто символически отгоняют народ ударами легких палок сделанными из прессованной бумаги или еще какого то легкого материала, я на себе испытал эти "удары" - просто легкие хлопки, со стороны выглядит тревожно, а на деле небольно ))

----------


## Гаура Хари д.

Сегодня 21 июня началась Ратха Ятра В Пури! 

Вы можете стать ее непосредственным участником благодаря прямой трансляции Пури: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Nvrx_57cog8

----------


## Лена

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/23509014

Ратха Ятра в Софии !

----------

